# how to video of the rum drinkin' pirate



## pirate (Oct 28, 2009)

Please go to youtube and type in "dolphconn", you will see my new how to video of the rum drinkin' pirate.

Enjoy

Sorry but I can't seem to upload my videos on this site.

edited by moderator:
I'll move this to the appropriate forum since videos of a how tos are not allowed in the Haunt Photos and Videos sub forum.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very cool prop, I was wondering where you get a glass drill bit? I didn't even know they made such a thing. I am doing something similar with my witch scene this year and didn't know where i could get a nice potion looking bottle and how i was going to get a hole in the bottle even if i did find one.


----------



## pirate (Oct 28, 2009)

go to "drillglass.com" the bits cost around $20.00, I purchased the 3/8". Hey thanks for looking.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

That's awesome ! You did a great job


----------



## PerfessorEvil (Jul 18, 2007)

Nice! I've been thinking about doing this project... may have to move it up the priority list.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

this is an awesome pirate. you should keep it out all year! i just love water features!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

awesome job very cool idea I got some good ideas now thanx for sharing


----------



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

This is so great! I would love to do something like this! (Also, I love the bird! Is it yours or did it find its way to the pirate)


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great job! This a prop that looks like it can stay in that spot all year long. I love the part in the video when you had the parrot on the pirates shoulder. The parrot was thinking, "Hey you drunk try not getting your rum all over me!"


----------



## Shier Terror (Jul 17, 2009)

I want to see a video on the animated parrot. It looks so real!


----------



## pirate (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for comments, yes, all 7 of my skeletons stay out all year round. The rum drinkin pirate is my recent project but all others are going on 1 to 2 years on display. I will soon be putting a video together at night so you can see the LED landscape lights. 

Yes, Ziggy the parrot is our newest addition to our family, he is starting to talk and when he gets going........AAAARRRRRHHHH!!!!!!

Thanks again for looking and sharing.
Pirate


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

pirate said:


> Yes, Ziggy the parrot is our newest addition to our family, he is starting to talk and when he gets going........AAAARRRRRHHHH!!!!!!


Heh, be careful. Our parrot swears like a sailor. I don't know where he picked that up from


----------



## RacerX45 (Apr 13, 2008)

Great job! Now I want to make one. He'd look great on my pirate ship. Adding him to the "list". Thanks for the great tutorial!

Randy


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm currently working on my rum drinking pirate and will use the idea of the copper line to help add strength to the arm. I'm using a painted plastic water bottle to reduce the weight on the arm.
Thanks for the video!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

yes, we want to see the rest of your pirate crew! arrrr!


----------



## bldaz (Jun 12, 2010)

Very nice, great job!


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

This is cool on so many levels. Awesome job. I love that you'll keep him out year round.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice work ... thanks for sharing!


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

pretty sweet prop and i love the parrot too!


----------



## Coztumer (Jun 10, 2008)

*very nice*

Great job! love the night shots with the torch burning.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Very, very cool!! I really want to try this project!


----------

